# Looking for bike rack



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

I have a question. We just bought our Outback three weeks ago. We bought the 2005 26RS. Need it with the 4 little girls!! Had a great 5 night trip in it!! Boy do I love the space. 
Anyway, I was wondering if anyone had any ideas for a bike rack for the back. It would have to be a special kind because of the queen slide. But I figured this would be a great place to ask!! We used to carry the bike on the inside of our other trailer, but NOT with my new Outback


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congratulation on the new Outback!
I have a 21RS and I have a bike rack on the back.
What I did was make a extendable hitch,and extended arms into the frame rail and bolted
it fast, I have a 4 bike rack and is the type that you pull the pin and it folds down
out of the way of the queen bed slideout. The Bike Rack worked out just fine had 3 bikes on it.
There's pictures in the old gallery and in the new gallery. action 
Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Madden6, welcome to the Outbackers, congrats on finding your way from HYX!

Mounting a bike rack on the bumper or frame would go against what Keystone has recommended. Though I'll admit I thought the frame was okay, but checking their FAQ said differently tonight.

Q - Can I install a bike rack or hitch to the rear bumper or frame of my Keystone product?
A - The bumpers/frames of Keystone products were not designed to accommodate this type of accessory installation.

I know some folks have done as Hootbob did, but you just need to be aware of the possible issues. You may want to run a search on the words "bike rack" as to see some of the past discussions too.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This is something I want to do too but I'm going to wait until the first year has gone by to avoid warantee issues that could crop up.


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Thank you to everyone with their feedback. I was afraid you may say that about the support in the back. You might think they would put an extra support there. Oh well.


----------



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

Just add support to the bumper. Thats what I did. I have a swing down rack that holds 4 bikes, no problems so far.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We put a bike rack on the back of our tow vehicle (holds 3) ... and, believe it or not, it has worked out really well. At first, we were afraid that the turns with the trailer would conflict but so far, so good.


----------

